# Rodent breeding racks



## timneh (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi all, i am new to the forum so please bear with me.
I have shut down my rodent breeding project so i am selling my home made breeding racks. Each rack holds 10 tubs. The tubs are the concrete mixing tubs that seem to be discontinued in this country (although the larger version is still available i think). Here is a link so you have a better idea of what kind of tubs i am talking about. Plasgad Black Large Concrete Mixing Tub-887102C - The Home Depot 
I have 10 of these racks for sale and looking for about £80 each but if you wanted them all i would come down a little.
I am located just outside Richmond, North Yorkshire and you would need to collect them.
They served me well while i was breeding and never had any escapes from them and had more then enough rats to supply myself and 2 mates.


----------



## Rcecos (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi could I have pictures please


----------

